# Fire Ban on Ruby-Horsethief - 2016



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the notification. We have three local fires burning in the middle of a massive heat wave so I have sympathy for such decisions. Keep it safe out there.

Phillip


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

We have put a post up on our Facebook page with this information. Thanks for posting here. You will probably want to make a note to "bump" this post a couple of times as the 1st approaches. 

Thanks again for all that you do!


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

So charcoal for Dutch ovens are ok? Right?


----------



## BLM Ruby Horsethief (Dec 21, 2011)

Charcoal is ok as long as it stays in a fire pan and the remains are packed out. Our rangers made the call to allow charcoal this year. We will see how it goes, as long as it is used responsibly we will continue to allow it.


----------



## BLM Ruby Horsethief (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi Buzz!!! Just got word, everything is so dry in Ruby Horsethief, no fires of any kind, including charcoal are allowed beginning July 1. camp stoves are still allowed, you must be able to turn the flame on and off. Thank you all for your understanding. Have fun and be safe!!


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks for the info.

Might want to update your website.

I'd take that deal n crawfish, then drill that ole devil in the ass.


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

Are there any chances of the ban being lifted with all the rain coming through?

I'd take that deal n crawfish, then drill that ole devil in the ass.


----------



## BLM Ruby Horsethief (Dec 21, 2011)

Unfortunately the rains that the valley has gotten have not been significant enough to lift the fire restriction. Most of the fuels in the canyon are hour fuels and dry out in about an hour of sun. Looking at the forecast, the canyon will continue to be dry and the fire danger high.


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

I figured as much, thought I would check.

I'd take that deal n crawfish, then drill that ole devil in the ass.


----------

